
Canada’s Competition Bureau Fines Facebook Millions over Privacy - massacre
https://sensorstechforum.com/canada-competition-bureau-fines-facebook/
======
zepto
A better headline would be “Competition Bureau Fines Facebook Nothing Over
Privacy”.

